# Sales Marketing for Digital Agency



## itciti (Feb 11, 2016)

Sydney based digital agency is looking for Sales and Marketing Talent

Are you up to challenges in life? driven to succeed in sales and marketing role, happy to work with dynamic team and into digital marketing? This is your chance to shine!

Main roles :

1. B2B phone call marketing
2. Follow sales leads
3. Work under tight deadlines and target
4. Email marketing and sales followups
5. Work with the entire sales department

Expected applicant :

1. Speak and write English fluently
2. Familiar with websites and digital marketing products
3. Social media person
4. Experience in cold call marketing
5. Able to work under target and supervison

Then apply now by email to : [email protected]


----------

